# BLUSH P0RN! Yes, call me addicted...and ladies, please help me weed some out! R/O for



## FLYSKYHiGH (Jun 6, 2010)

Does Atlantic Tan look like By Candlelight?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

Great swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 6, 2010)

Great collection!  If you're set on getting rid of some, I'd wear each one for a bit, and find out which ones you don't like as much on yourself after a few hours.


----------



## dmcgeo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh love them. I have a hard time getting rid of blushes. If you HAVE to- 13 and 18 look similar. So do 6 and 7. Good luck making a tough decision!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2010)

really nice!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice blush collection


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for sharing your pix of blushes.  i love blushes too so i love seeing swatches and photos of them.   i have about 20+ blushes myself but i find that i always end up using only 2 of my faves the most, and the rest just sit there....what a waste...but they are all pretty to look at.


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Jul 17, 2010)

Updated with my whole 'cheek product' collex!


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

ow pretty. i have a ton of blushers too but i always find myself reaching for the exact same ones daily


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice collection, so many pretty shades. You actually don't have any that are super similar IMO. Or maybe I'm just being an enabler


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

beautiful collection


----------



## jujubot (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you for including the swatches for each!  So beautiful!  I LOVE blush, too =)


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 23, 2010)

I love blush too! Thanks for including swatches


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Great collection!
I love blushes, too! I'm still looking for a peachy, warm blush and wanted to get Nuance but can't get it anywhere over the net - so now I'm jealous!


----------

